# Format a Becrpt HDD?



## Ram Solanki (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Solid State hard drive in an old Laptop. I've forgotten the BeCrypt and Windows passwords. The information on the laptop is redundant, so I'm not looking to recover it, but I am looking to format the hard drive so that I can sell the Laptop.

When I switch the computer on, it goes straight to the Becrypt screen and asks for the Becrpt password. How can I format this hard drive?

Any ideas anyone?

:4-dontkno


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you unable to boot from the optical drive with Becrypt on the drive?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

enter BIOS ( Setup ) and set the first boot device as CD/ROM. Put your XP Disc in the drive .

Once you set your BIOS to boot first from cd . . when it restarts you will see a black screen with a prompt "Press any key to boot from CD" . . do that and you will be able to delete any or all partitions and recreate one or more, then proceed to formating and installing XP. 

That message can pass quickly, so have a finger on the keyboard when you boot. This will delete all data on the drive so be sure you have your important data backed up. The prompt will appear after every reboot, but do not press any key on subsequent reboots. The setup process will continue with no action required from you.


----------



## Ram Solanki (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. I forgot about the BIOS....thanks again!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes!!


----------

